# Anyone using IUI again to conceive baby #2



## future_numan

DH and I used IUI to conceive Emily after TTC for a year and tests discovered I had a blocked tube and DH has a lower end of normal count..add in that I am 38 and DH is 42..
We want to have another :baby: and have again tried to conceive on our own for almost 6 months.
I am wondering if we have to go through all the tests again in order to do IUI again.. anyone know ?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

future_numan said:


> DH and I used IUI to conceive Emily after TTC for a year and tests discovered I had a blocked tube and DH has a lower end of normal count..add in that I am 38 and DH is 42..
> We want to have another :baby: and have again tried to conceive on our own for almost 6 months.
> I am wondering if we have to go through all the tests again in order to do IUI again.. anyone know ?

I am hoping to start my fertility meds back up next month (April). I just had a miscarriage so I am waiting to get my AF. We are trying to conceive #2, my DH is 36, I am 32 :)

We tried to conceive on our own for over 2 years and decided to head back to our fertility doctor like we did with our daughter. 

CANT WAIT FOR MY NEXT IUI!!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Did you conceive on your own or did you use IUI for your lost pregnancy ?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We used IUI and we lost the baby at 5 weeks. 

We tried to conceive naturally on our own after our daughter was born with no luck. We went back to our Fertility doctor in February. We did an HSG which came back normal and 1 week later we did the IUI. 

During this IUI we had 3 maybe 4 mature follicles, and husband had 21.1 million washed sperm.


----------



## future_numan

See that is what I am afraid of.. HSG.. I found mine so horrible that I don't think I could go through that again.. I think both my tubes were blocked and the pressure of the dye opened up one tube.. not before making me think I would die from the pain. I know I will do it again because I would really like to have another baby but the stress leading up to that will be a killer.
My DH has a low count.. we conceived with 7 follicles and 4 million washed sperm


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Did you take any medicine before your HSG?? My RE told me to take 4 advils 1 hour prior to the procedure...it helped me out A LOT! 

The reason I say it helped A LOT, is because my IUI hurt worse than the HSG and I didn't take anything before my IUI.

I have a tilted Uterus and they have to use a tenaculum to pull it down and turn it around to get the IUI catheter threaded in. 

Your numbers were almost the exact same as mine when we got pregnant for the first time with my daughter. We had 7 follicles and 5 million washed sperm. That pregnancy was obviously successful ... my last pregnancy (miscarriage) we had 4 times that and it didn't progress.

Try not to look at the "sperm" numbers too much ... They had me all freaked out about the 5 million and we got prego no problem :) 

Wishing you GOOD LUCK! :)


----------



## future_numan

Funny, I didn't have a problem with the IUI. There was abit of cramping after the second IUI but nothing I couldn't live with.
I did take some advil before the HSG but I had wished I would have taken a stronger dose. If I have to do it again I will used Tylonal 3's I have left over from dental surgery.
I was really freaked out about the count at first ( DH thought it was a great count since it sounds like alot, ignorance is bliss I guess :haha:) but the DR reasured me by saying in only takes one and we are delivering him right to the dinner plate:haha:
I was more worried about giving birth to a whole baseball team with 7 follicles..but again with my age it was unlikely all would be good..
first U/S was a breath holder:haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HAHA, Ya I remember being so scared to go to our first ultrasound after knowing we had 7 follicles. When they did my HCG test around 4 weeks prego my HCG level was WAY high. The nurse even told me ... you may want to prepare yourself for multiples. I was freaking! I knew it could happen but my mind immediately went to the way drastic like triplets or quads. I remember the U/S tech checking my ovaries first and what not and I was like "Get to the goods, I need to know how many beans I got growing".:haha: I was shocked when there was only one ... almost disappointed there wasn't even 2. We had prepared ourselves so much to the idea of multiples by that point. I am glad we only had one, but I just want one more kiddo :) 

About your hubby, that's so cute. My hubby was so worried about the "amount" of semen. He came out looking all dismayed. I was so scared, but that teeny tiny amount ended up yielding the 20+ million. I have read so many posts where woman said their husband had 50, 60, 70 or even 80 million washed sperm. :shock: Wowzer!!

I was just so positive after I had my daughter that my body would regulate itself and we could get prego "the ole fashion way". Unfortunately, not ... boo! 

I just wish I could get this ball rolling!! I am on pins and needles waiting for my cycle to start!!!! :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## future_numan

:shock: 50 million :spermy: DH would have been struting around like a peacock:rofl:
DH was also concerned with the amount the first time ( we have had about 5 SA ) but soon he learned it was with quality.
We had been prepared for multi pregnancy ( here in Canada you have to attend counselling before you start fertility treatments so you know the risk that comes with it.) and we were also kinda disappointed there wasn't at least twins.
I am more apprehensive this time because I fear multiples.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

My HSG was unbearable also. My doctor prescribed me 5mg of valium before the procedure, and says he does so for ALL hsg's. I didn't take it because I'm not one for heavy medication and really didnt think i needed it. WOW, was I wrong! Maybe your doc could prescribe you something to relax you?


----------



## future_numan

I am def. going to ask for something stronger than an advil, if I have to do the HSG again.. which from anyone I have talked to I will


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

future_numan said:


> :shock: 50 million :spermy: DH would have been struting around like a peacock:rofl:
> DH was also concerned with the amount the first time ( we have had about 5 SA ) but soon he learned it was with quality.
> We had been prepared for multi pregnancy ( here in Canada you have to attend counselling before you start fertility treatments so you know the risk that comes with it.) and we were also kinda disappointed there wasn't at least twins.
> I am more apprehensive this time because I fear multiples.

You are HILARIOUS!!! You made me LOL with the "strutting around like a peacock" ... men are so funny!!!

I am glad you said something about the fear of multiples. I feel bad because we want a 2nd baby so bad and are willing to do almost anything BUT in the same retrospect I am scared to death of multiples this time around. Seems like an oxymoron since we are using treatment that enhances your chances of multiple births. Grrrr life is never easy :dohh:


----------



## future_numan

It's not easy. We so badly want a 2nd child but I don't know if I could handle 3+ children. Of course it's a bit of a oxy-moron and I will love any babies that come my way... 
My DH travels alot with work ( he is currently away for the next 5 weeks) so the thought of being left alone with a 2 yr old and triplets is enough to cause me panic:haha:


----------



## mk8

Ressurecting this old thread in case there are others out there in a similar boat. X


----------

